# daily mail



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

check out the daily mail today, its got an amuzing story about a couple finding two corns in their house, makes me laugh how they describe a 3 foot corn.


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It's not this one is it?

What a ridiculous story...

Snakes alive! Couple rattled by 3ft reptile in bed | the Daily Mail


----------



## kolo (Aug 20, 2007)

I wish I could find some 3ft corns in my house!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

its pathetic it aint it, and he is supposed to be in the army or summat, what a wuss


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

kolo said:


> I wish I could find some 3ft corns in my house!


 
me too


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

have you seen the caption under one of the pictures "deadly corn snakes..." hmmmmmmmmm. as we all know thousands of people are killed by pet corn snakes, thats why they are such a popular snake!!!!
these storys just get worse

lee


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

I wish i found some reptiles in my house


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

If I found a pair of corns in my house they'd be straight into a pillowcase and off to someone else! I only let real snakes in my house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> If I found a pair of corns in my house they'd be straight into a pillowcase and off to someone else! I only let real snakes in my house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:no1::no1::no1: well said!!! :lol2:


----------



## easty (May 4, 2007)

PendleHog said:


> If I found a pair of corns in my house they'd be straight into a pillowcase and off to someone else! I only let real snakes in my house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I hope one of your so called "real" snakes bites you tonight and bites you HARD!!! :Na_Na_Na_Na:



Deadly: Corn snakes squeeze their victims to death....................think i better invest in a snake hook!!!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

californiankinglover said:


> :no1::no1::no1: well said!!! :lol2:


 
a cali king aint much more of a snake than a corn is it??? :lol2:


----------



## jaysnakeman (May 10, 2006)

PendleHog said:


> If I found a pair of corns in my house they'd be straight into a pillowcase and off to someone else! I only let real snakes in my house :Na_Na_Na_Na:


ooh dont let nige see that!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

> It was a snake - black with orange spots - and had been right next to us in our bed. It was terrifying


funny, I see no black? Just an amel

bloody people irritate me..he's in the army he should be ashamed


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Did anybody read the daft comments posted underneath by readers?? 

FFS! - there are some eejits in the world!!!:bash::bash::bash:


----------



## spirit975 (May 15, 2007)

Isn`t it odd how the Daily Mail refused to make my comments public, saying what a load of utter tosh the article is!


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

this was in my local paper yesterday, its just down the road from Wohics house, or mine.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

thats a well different story to the one yesterday, they made them out to be much more scared than in the local paper.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

the guy was a squid (navy) so he has an excuse!:lol2: but what bothered me were the comments at the end.


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

HABU said:


> the guy was a squid (navy) so he has an excuse!:lol2: but what bothered me were the comments at the end.


yeh especially that South African person that said that all snakes should get killed and do if they find them, I hope a puff adder bites her in her sleep and her arm drops off, and then on the trip to hospital, her ambulance crashes, then when she finally gets to hospital she catches MRSA and dies, Muahahahaha


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

a pearl of a comment!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

SiUK said:


> yeh especially that South African person that said that all snakes should get killed and do if they find them, I hope a puff adder bites her in her sleep and her arm drops off, and then on the trip to hospital, her ambulance crashes, then when she finally gets to hospital she catches MRSA and dies, Muahahahaha


haha si i think i'm love with u now..that took some thought bravo hun lol


----------



## grannykins (Oct 9, 2006)

spirit975 said:


> Isn`t it odd how the Daily Mail refused to make my comments public, saying what a load of utter tosh the article is!


Yes I tried that too, and mine doesnt appear. Wonder what would happen if everyone on the forum posted a comment, would they actually make any of the comments public. They are obviously only interested in negative publicity. Wonder if it was staged by animal aid?


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

I've posted as well:



> Dear Amanda, Helen and Jane....
> Corn snakes are harmless animals, make beautiful pets and have been captive bred for generations. They are not monsters, nor are they dangerous, slimy or vicious. It is no more cruel to keep one of these nearly domesticated animals than it is to keep a dog in your home instead of roaming the tundra in packs like their wild ancestors.
> 
> In their native habitat, corn snakes actually help farmers by keeping the mice out of their grain bins (hence the name corn snake) - and in captivity they have been bred for a number of beautiful colours and patterns. I keep a number of these wonderful animals and do educational shows teaching children that reptiles are no less worthy of respect than any other living creature.
> ...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Bloody well said!!! 

Like you I take my corn out to educate children and adults about snakes and it's amazing how many people recoil when they see him and yet cannot tell me why? I always ask and the only person who gave me a justifiable reason was an Egyptian, who told me that in Egypt they avoid all snakes for obvious reasons - I accepted that! 

However, most of them will eventually approach him, feel how lovely and soft they feel instead of cold and slimy and eventually quite a lot will take him and hold him and go away with a different attitude to snakes which I hope they will pass on!!!:2thumb:


----------



## peaches (Apr 3, 2007)

Cor blimey talk about sensationalism :bash: Here's the thread where I posted it.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/general-herp-chat/57407-snake-found-bed-ilchester-somerset.html

From our local paper on Tuesday, wrote completely differently!!

Have posted a comment too, not the exact words I would choose but I doubt it will get posted, bet their is some antis behind the scene runnning the papers somewhere....freedom of speech my arse!!


----------

